# XBOX 360 or GRAPHICS CARD UPGRADE?



## Piyushgenwa (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys i want to put my query here. I want to buy a gift for my birthday in the end of this month. My budget is around 10-15k.So should i buy an xbox 360 or should upgrade my graphics card. The problem is, is the era of xbox ending this year? 
I am worried that if i buy the xbox now then in an year, there will be no game releases for it. IS IT TRUE? Please Advise


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

fill these first

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:

2. What is your budget?
Ans:

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Piyushgenwa said:


> Hey guys i want to put my query here. I want to buy a gift for my birthday in the end of this month. My budget is around 10-15k.So should i buy an xbox 360 or should upgrade my graphics card. The problem is, is the era of xbox ending this year?
> I am worried that if i buy the xbox now then in an year, there will be no game releases for it. IS IT TRUE? Please Advise



I prefer PC gaming to Console gaming. 
If you really love playing games on Console then you can PS3 for 16k easily. That would be best option. XBOX 360 is gonna die soon after XBOX 720 becomes popular.


----------



## digitaltab (Apr 17, 2013)

three cases, 
case 1: you buy a graphics card today worth 15k (suppose you have a good power supply and rest config). 2-3 years later, you'll have to buy a new graphics card as there will be new graphics hungry games and your graphics card won't be able to give you a decent gaming experience. Ending: you are grounded.

case 2: you buy xbox 360, june probably they'll announce their next gen xbox in E3 2013. Next year Q1 as believed by many sites, it will be selling in the whole world. if delay then next year Q2 . that means in next 1 year, there will be next gen xbox selling in India. games will not be released for 360. Ending: you are grounded.

case 3: Wait till its release and launch in the market, it'll be all done in 1 year and on or before your next birthday (till then you'll save more money to buy this one), you'll be playing on next gen xbox; which will be there for atleast next 5-6 years or more who knows...   Ending: you are not grounded, you used your brain (my brain actually) , waited for some months and you are enjoying next gen xbox which is safe for next many years... 

that was my point of view....


----------



## noob (Apr 17, 2013)

get graphics card now. even if you get xbox, games are not cheap compared to your options on PC ( torr....)


----------



## snap (Apr 17, 2013)

i think you should go for graphics card or for good exclusive ps3.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2013)

First of all post your current PC configuration. My recommendation : new GPU if existing configuration is good enough. It will last for atleast 4 years but you have to reduce graphics quality for playing newer games as time proceeds


----------



## Piyushgenwa (Apr 17, 2013)

A1- I dont know actually
A2- I have stated it already. Around 10-15k 
A3- My resolution is 1366x768
A4- Intel Core 13-2120 (3.30ghz)
      32-bit Windows 7
      RAM-2.00GB
      Current Graphics-Intel HD 2000(768mb)

Configuration
Intel Core 13-2120 (3.30ghz)
32-bit Windows 7
RAM-2.00GB
Current Graphics-Intel HD 2000(768mb)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2013)

best go for  graphics card and a bit more ram..
I have the exact same rig as yours and im purchasing HD 7770 next week
you should too (perhaps HD 7850 if budget permits)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

Piyushgenwa said:


> A1- I dont know actually
> A2- I have stated it already. Around 10-15k
> A3- My resolution is 1366x768
> A4- Intel Core 13-2120 (3.30ghz)
> ...



1)get Asus/zotac gtx 650ti 1gb one.it will max games at your resolution

2)get corsair/gskill value select 4gb ram more to make 6gb ram as game game will start use more than 4gb ram

3)install 64bit windows 7 as it supports more than 4gb ram

i assume you have local psu,if yes then get this one at rs 2700

- *www.flipkart.com/seasonic-ss400bt-psu/p/itmdfbeqezgmgggf


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

getting a GTX 650 Ti really makes sense these days .. Asus GTX 650 Ti DC II is avaiable at only 9.8K or if Op wants he can go for a HD 7790 DC II as well at 11k but that will over shoot the budget a little.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 1)get Asus/zotac gtx 650ti 1gb one.it will max games at your resolution
> 
> 2)get corsair/gskill value select 4gb ram more to make 6gb ram as game game will start use more than 4gb ram
> 
> ...



+1 to the above suggestion.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 18, 2013)

@all do you guys have any news on when 650Ti Boost will be available in India??


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 18, 2013)

AFAIK Asus already launched its GTX 650 Ti Boost AND the HD 7790 at 14K and 11K respectively.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

GTX 650Ti Boost from Asus at 14k where ? Link please ...


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 19, 2013)

Not online, Delhi/Mumbai stores maybe:
ASUS Launches GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST Direct CU II OC For Rs 14,000 | TechTree.com
ASUS

Oh, 14K EXCLUDING taxes. Didnt see that. Whats the %age of taxes on Graphic Cards? The regular 4%?


----------



## Piyushgenwa (Apr 19, 2013)

SO you guys sure i should go for a graphics card??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

yes go with gpu


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Not online, Delhi/Mumbai stores maybe:
> ASUS Launches GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST Direct CU II OC For Rs 14,000 | TechTree.com
> ASUS
> 
> Oh, 14K EXCLUDING taxes. Didnt see that. Whats the %age of taxes on Graphic Cards? The regular 4%?



I think it's 5% ..... and 14k is abit steep pricing so GTX 660 makes more more sense at that price point.

@ *OP* - go ahead and buy a gfx card and let us know on which card you decided on.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2013)

OT:since the gtx 650 ti Boost is introduced,will asus discontinue the normal gtx 650 ti??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

Nope, they are both in different price categories..
GTX 650 Ti Boost is meant to compete with HD 7850
while GTX 650 Ti is meant to compete with HD 7790
Prices are messed up as Nvidia doesnt have a worthy competitor for HD 7770 in 8k price range


----------



## Piyushgenwa (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanx guys I am going for GTX650


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2013)

No dont go for GTX 650..
either go for HD 7770 for 8k or GTX 650 Ti for 10k
If you cant afford HD 7770, go for HD 7750


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 21, 2013)

hey we suggest you gtx 650ti not gtx 650 it performe same as hd 7750.get gtx 650ti


----------

